# Can Clomid Cause Choc Cysts ?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I saw a post on the NES board today that suggested that clomid can cause cysts in women who have endo. And can feed endo. Is this true?
I'm waiting to go on Clomid, have had endo, but excised for now  
Thanks.  Jo x


----------



## tanny (Dec 13, 2003)

hi jo, i'm not a nurse, but just wanted to let you know that i went to ask gynae for clomid recently (had endo, ovulation also sporadic) but they said no - as it is not recommended for those who have/have had endo due to possibility of causation of cysts.
would also be interested in others' views.
good luck - t x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Tanny,

Thanks for replying. that is a bit worrying tho  
I have had 2 laps last year to have endo and adhesions excised and i am currently free of both and pain (for now). Maybe that is why he has said I can go on Clomid, cos its all gone?  I did have a choc cyst tho at last lap!?

I will ask the fertiltiy guy I think, when my apt comes thru...
I spose if you are ovulating occasionally, like me, theres a chance it can happen naturally,but may take a lot longer ?!

TC.  Jo x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jo

I've got endo and have had an ovarian cystectomy.  They have put me on clomid due to low ovulation.  Hope this helps xx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Jo

Hope you dont mind me barging in.  At the moment I have a chocolate cyst and am having it sugically removed (when? 1st appointment 4 March).

But just to set your mind at ease.  I was diagnosed with endo in 1992 and have been on chlomid on/off for the last 5 years.  This is the first choc cyst I have ever had.  This one is quite large and was detected in September but even though it was there I was still on chlomid in Jan for my assisted FET because it was not affecting the working of my ovary.  Try not to worry too much (easier said) but your DR will know the risks.  Speak to him/her about your concerns.  Phone them up.  My clinic is always there to answer concerns.

Best of luck mate and good luck for your dream

Kate xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies  
I am still waiting for my fertility apt and also for the 'pack' to come thru. will have to see what they say when I finally get to see them.
Thanks Again.  Jo xx


----------

